# Got update 2.52.20 but key fob linking is not working...



## Jay McGinnis

I got the 2.52.20 update on my 2013 P85+. Driver profile key fob linking is mentioned in the "What's new" section but I don't get the option on the Driver Profile settings page. A reset didn't help. And I do have the tech package. Any ideas?


----------



## MelindaV

does that feature require the newer Bluetooth key fobs?

I also saw this listed:
"In order to link the key fob, Tesla owners can go to Controls > Settings > Driver Profiles"


----------



## Jay McGinnis

OK, figured it out.... needed to bring both fobs to the car at once. Once I did that, the fob1 and fob2 options came up.


----------



## teslaliving

I didn't need to bring both fobs, but it did take me a bit to figure out which was #1 and which was #2 and you have to walk away to make sure they're out of range.

You can pick 1 person for each FOB and then any extras (I have 3 profiles in my car) they still pick from the menu like they did before. It pretty much works as expected.


----------

